# How common is implantation bleeding?



## lactatinggirl (Nov 22, 2009)

I've heard all sorts of numbers everywhere, but they're all so inconsistent. So I'm starting this poll. Feel free to elaborate with a comment.

*Cross posted in I'm Pregnant*


----------



## bugglette (Mar 5, 2011)

I voted "other" because I have never had any pre-AF bleeding, implantation or otherwise. Sorry!


----------



## -Resque- (Aug 25, 2009)

I voted yes. I had dark brown spotting for 24 hours about 4-5 days before my period was due. It was only enough to be seen when I wiped. I had never spotted outside of my period before, and I knew, before I took a test a day after my period SHOULD have started, that I was pregnant.


----------



## brichole1214 (Dec 1, 2009)

I voted yes because with my first i had 3 days of spotting that was ALMOST enough to say it was a period and i was already pregnant and didn't know it. It took me a whole month in a half before i tested because i honestly thought i was my period and when i went to the doctor to have an u/s done 2 weeks later i was already measuring 14 weeks!!! With my second one i tested a LOT earlier so i already knew i was pregnant when i started having spotting for 3 or 4 days when i was 5 weeks pregnant and started freaking out but everything was ok....and now i have my two little girls!!!


----------



## RosieL (Feb 8, 2011)

No.  Last cycle I had very brown spotting, just enough for tissue but not on underwear, from 9dpo-12dpo. Never had spotting before, and never saw brown like that before. AF came 13DPO.


----------



## RosieL (Feb 8, 2011)

And, of course, I just went to the loo and discovered spotting. I'm 10DPO and my temp took a nose dive this morning. I'm sad, and I'm out for this month.


----------



## lactatinggirl (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *RosieL*
> 
> And, of course, I just went to the loo and discovered spotting. I'm 10DPO and my temp took a nose dive this morning. I'm sad, and I'm out for this month.


I spotted from 6-10 DPO last cycle and my temp went down by .4 degrees at 8 DPO, stayed the same at 9 DPO, up by 3 at 10 DPO, then back down to the same as 8 and 9 for 11 and 12 DPO, then started to go back up. Turned out I was pregnant. There's something called an implantation dip that sometimes happens, just as the implantation bleeding sometimes happens.


----------

